# Klunker? Cruiser?



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

So guys, I'm picking up this frame in the morning. Is it a Klunker or Cruiser and whats the difference? Most of the Klunkers I've seen have a straight "secondary" tube between the seattube and headtube, while Cruisers seem to have this style frame. I like it cause it has rear brake bosses brazed on, horizontal dropouts and a bottom bracket adapter already installed (wish it was eccentric but for the price I'm paying it's OK).


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I would say clunker, since cruisers are usually just fine with coaster brakes.


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

If the Schwinn Serial # is on the dropout : http://www.bunchobikes.com/serialnumber4.htm


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

It's a BIKE. It won't come to you no matter what you call it.

The frame is not particularly old or collectible, and it has been modified.

Put wheels on it. Ride it. Call it Leroy.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Thanx banks, looks like it's a 1952.

And Repack, I don't care if it's old or collectible, and I'm glad it's been modified, I was just curious about what I asked. If you didn't like my question you should have just moved on to someone elses.

But I do like your name choice...so is it Leroy K. Lunker or Leroy C. Ruiser?


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

looks like a typhoon, which would i suppose be classified as a cruiser. the mods are decidedly klunker-esque however. cool frames. love the classic lines. i built mine with a random mix of old & new bmx & mtb stuff; a bit schizophrenic, but fun:


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Just call it Leroy Black. 

I have an old Columbia down in the basement that I have been thinking about building up. When Gary Fisher was in our shop in 96 he was autographing bikes and I rolled this one up to him, kind of as a joke. He stopped, got kind of starry eyed (I think it might have been glassy eyed, he might have been stoned) and commented on how it looked like a bike he had back in the early days.

Point being, with the nod to it's klunker potential and seeing how many other people are doing this setup right now, I'd like to see how you buildup goes.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Put wheels on it. Ride it. Call it Leroy.


yes:thumbsup:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Are those Mountain Cycle Suspenders Forks? Pretty cool build.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*very cool!!*



xy9ine said:


> looks like a typhoon, which would i suppose be classified as a cruiser. the mods are decidedly klunker-esque however. cool frames. love the classic lines. i built mine with a random mix of old & new bmx & mtb stuff; a bit schizophrenic, but fun:


Schizo? I think not, I like it :thumbsup: Thats amazingly close to what I had in mind, even down to using Hookworms, except I was thinking rigid. But a short travel fork is not a bad idea. Thanx for posting the pics.


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*Similar to my build*



stan4bikes said:


> So guys, I'm picking up this frame in the morning. Is it a Klunker or Cruiser and whats the difference? Most of the Klunkers I've seen have a straight "secondary" tube between the seattube and headtube, while Cruisers seem to have this style frame. I like it cause it has rear brake bosses brazed on, horizontal dropouts and a bottom bracket adapter already installed (wish it was eccentric but for the price I'm paying it's OK).


Built one up myself last year. Rode it regularly and raced it a few times until I got a 29er.

link to cruiser build


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

1FG rider said:


> Built one up myself last year. Rode it regularly and raced it a few times until I got a 29er.
> 
> link to cruiser build


Nice! I really didn't need to see that. Very dangerous.

Well, my wife does think it is stupid that I don't ride the old Columbia. Maybe she won't be too put off if I slowly do a conversion like that.

This forum is a dangerous place to hang out


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

IF52 said:


> Nice! I really didn't need to see that. Very dangerous.
> 
> Well, my wife does think it is stupid that I don't ride the old Columbia. Maybe she won't be too put off if I slowly do a conversion like that.
> 
> This forum is a dangerous place to hang out


But it's so fun to live dangerously . Does your Columbia have the bars from the downtube, straight back across the seattube and continuing to form a rear rack? I almost bid on one like that this weekend. I thought stripped of fenders and all the doodads, it might look pretty cool to have a built on "SixPack" holder :thumbsup:


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

No it's just a cantilever style frame like yours. No rack, just fenders to match the really faded red paint.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*heres a pic*



IF52 said:


> No it's just a cantilever style frame like yours. No rack, just fenders to match the really faded red paint.


this is the style I was talking about..cool or ugly? I'm not guite sure. But I like the rack  I'd lose the fenders and chainguard, not sure about the headlight?, upgrade the usual parts and ride off to the minimart for a Sixer


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'd leave that just the way it is. That thing has just the right retro goofy factor.

It is kind of a modified cantilever frame.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*playin around..*

I threw some parts together, trying to figure out what i want to do on this one. Needs a blasting job and paint, and lots of polishing. The short travel Tange might work out good, and I'm going to lose the bashring on the Sakae cranks. It's got a Spot SS rear wheelset and a no-name front.The seatpost is temporary till a LONGER one arrives and I kinda like the Metalflake Schwinn seat. I'm thinkin a bright color, I've got too many Black bikes.

Any Ideas?

the tires are just for mockup, don't worry....


----------



## ScottyMTB (Oct 26, 2005)

I have a stem like that and I am thinking about swapping it for either an old bmx stem or a road bike stem. I think the angle looks odd, not klunkerish. It is looking cool.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*and i mean HEAVY flake*



stan4bikes said:


> Any Ideas?


bass boat green


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Run that bike un-suspension corrected rigid. Lighten that load. I like the idea of replacing the seat tube and bracing the rear triangle. I think I would also try to shorten the chainstays too. Cool bikes. Let us know how it rides.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

xy9ine said:


> looks like a typhoon, which would i suppose be classified as a cruiser. the mods are decidedly klunker-esque however. cool frames. love the classic lines. i built mine with a random mix of old & new bmx & mtb stuff; a bit schizophrenic, but fun:


I saw that "coffee cruiser" thread some time ago & was really impressed :thumbsup: , asked a whole heap of questions as it was totally unknown territory to me & sometime later found this









yeh I know it looks like a heap of crap now! I've taken on worse looking before now! but I love a long term hard work project  Ironically its still in storage in vancouver, havent actually seen it in the flesh yet. hopefully have my hands on it by the end of the summer...

just wanted to join in on the cruiser/ klunker admiration  .. I think this is my first ever bike picture post too 

Stan, I like the bars, not so sure on the forks. my 2c


----------

